# Chocolate books recommendations



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Do any of you have recommendations for chocolate cook books? Techniques, recipes, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Any of Jacques Torres books also Nick Malgeri not sure I spell that right. About all I know not that big on chocolate. Maybe someone else has some more.

Rgds Rook


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help! I will look those up. And if anyone else is interested, I also found a previous post by Chrose for The art of chocolate and LA Maison Du Chocolat.


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Stewey,
Check out "The Chocolate Bible" by Christian Teubner, I was lucky to find this book at an outlet bookshop for $10 dollars. I love it......check Amazon.com. Also, "Chocolate Passion" by Boyle/Moriarty. I second Jacques Torres book.....many tips & info. on baking & pastry. 

Also try Chips Book, they carry many books on chocolate.

All the best,
Thomas


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Unfortunatley I cannot find at this moment my links to other books, but there are so many great ones that are not readliy available. Here though are a couple of links that will bring you to great books!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.chefrubber.com/shopping/s...&cat=Chocolate

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sear...&x=60&sortby=2


----------



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I am fom Australia and I have a few great chokkie cook books, they are from Womens Weekly a magazine we get over here , but made into cook books each month, and also a book called Family Circle, same story, if u can get them there, u will love them, they have heaps of just chokkie ones as well as all other sorts as well, everyone will love them if you can get them.:talk: I have others as well, from different chefs, but will have to check the names for you, I just love getting different books from all over the world, as well as I love telling people about ours.:beer:


----------

